# Killgore Knife



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2014)

Cody and I have been going back and forth for a few months doing each other favors, and I was rewarded with this knife today. This knife is the bomb! A smaller size, which I find more practical, superb design and craftsmanship, and razor sharp, and a very nice leather sheath too. Sorry I lifted your pics Cody, but it is dark here, and they were better than I can do anyhow. This one is a keeper! It will end up with my son someday.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Barry! I appreciate everything you've done for me. I walk by the black locust burl hollowform you made me every day. It's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 10, 2014)

Really good looking knife their Barry. Cody did an exceptionally nice job on that knife. The Ironwood really complements the Damascus and the mosaic pins really pop. 

Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome knife !!!!! I'm guessing DIW handle


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2014)

But of course:cool2:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2014)

Beautiful knife Cody. Everything about it works. Congrats Barry!


----------



## Molokai (Apr 11, 2014)

Great looking knife. Wood is awesome. @Cody Killgore Did you finish it with tru oil?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 11, 2014)

Simply stunning! I can't wait to get MY Killgore knife!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 11, 2014)

VERY nice knife, Cody! And congrats, Barry! You've got yourself a Killgore! (And that's something I think we all hope to be able to say someday!)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reiddog1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats Barry!! That's one sweet knife. Love the craftsmanship Cody. Well done Sir!!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 11, 2014)

That is a sweet looking knife Barry, but the big question is, are you going to use it or put it away and take it out to look at every now and then? Nice craftsmanship Cody!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wooo! Man that is one sweet looking k'knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2014)

Boy I wish I was the Barry everybody is congratulating - LOL - Nice Knife!!

Barry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> That is a sweet looking knife Barry, but the big question is, are you going to use it or put it away and take it out to look at every now and then? Nice craftsmanship Cody!!!


Oh heck yea I'm going to use it. I just cut open my box of maple syrup from Dave with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 12, 2014)

Sweet!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 14, 2014)

That is one great looking knife!!! 

Barry you are sure lucky to receive such a great knife.

Great job Cody your knives are superb.

Mark


----------



## frankp (Apr 17, 2014)

Those pins are fantastic. Well, the whole thing is but the pins really draw my eye. I don't know what you carry that you call that a "smaller knife" though.


----------

